# Help getting my feet into toe clips



## marooncat (8 Oct 2008)

After the helpful advice over the weekend I have bought a pair of cycle shoes and the following pedals/toeclips from Edinburgh Bike Co-op

Toe Clips

I fitted them after work and went out to try them out. It was pitch dark by this time so this might have had a influence on the problems I had (especially when I turned around on the unlit cycle path) but I had a nightmare getting my feet into them. It was really hard to get them the right way up and then put my foot in them when I got them turned over. I do not think have the bands to tight as they are lose when I get my feet into them 

Is it just a case of persevere and one day it will become second nature or is their a trick to this. I am worried about the junctions on the road I have on my ride to work, it is one thing cycling along staring at my feet on the cycle path but I would not like to do this on the main road.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Oct 2008)

toe clips, to be honest, have long had their day. compared to modern clipless pedal systems (where a cleat on the sole of the shoe clips into a mechanism on the pedal), they are dangerous. you will, of course, find the knack eventually, but i would recommend investing in some clipless pedals and specific shoes. if you are mainly commuting or pleasure riding, shimano's spd system is quite cheap and readily available.


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2008)

So you went for full on toe-clips. 

Well, as you say, keep the straps loose for now. The weight of the clips will present the flat of the pedal to you at an angle just off 90 degrees away from you.

So right foot in and tighten this strap a little tighter than the left as you won't really take it out. Eventually you can tighten this hard in. Push down on the right and begin. As you kick off bring the left forward to sweep the flat of the pedal down onto your sole and get going using the flat. Once going, clear of obstacles and with enough speed to pause, take your foot of the left pedal and allow it to swing down. Flick the back edge down and slide in your foot and away you go. Whenever you stop, you slide out the left, leave the right in and just slide off the seat right foot up, weight to the left and left foot planted on the road.

Eventually the flick becomes very natural and you will do it as you take off with the right. I always tightened my right foot in at the beginning of the journey. Left varied. In traffic I just kept it loose but on longer rides I tightened it in. In which case you have to plan a rolling stop which gives you room to reach down and loosen the strap before halting.

In many ways you've actually chosen a more difficult route as the technique is harder to master than clipless and you can only withdraw your foot backwards. The advantage is you don't feel locked in though and you can remove the left strap until you feel more confident. This is why I suggested the half toe-clips as you can move the foot out sideways but you still get some support and advantage.

Still if you master this, you can be confident you won't have any issues with clipless.


----------



## jay clock (8 Oct 2008)

i used toe clips when I tested a bike the other day and found it very hard. SPD style pedals are great - the Shimano M324 model or equivalent is the perfect one if nervous as it has a flat side


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Oct 2008)

Hi marooncat
I'm assuming that the cage points downwards or slightly upside-down when you're not using them. If that's the case it's just like the old style pedal and clips.
Hard to explain, but you put your the ball of your foot onto the pedal (should the back edge of the pedal) and then firmly move your foot backwards, the front of the pedal should then start to rise and you'll see a point at which the clip-strap starts to come over the toe of your foot, the pedal will nearly be horizontal ad at that moment you push your foot forward into the clip. I hope that makes some kind of sense. On older clipped pedals there was a small triangular tooth on the lower rear-edge of the pedal, this helped the initial flip of the pedal when you moved your foot backwards at the start of the process.
Worth practicing indoors, pu the bike in a doorway and get on ( the door-frame will give you something to lean against, then practice flipping the pedal and sliding your foot in at the right moment.
It does become second nature with both feet. I have clips on my fixed!


----------



## marooncat (8 Oct 2008)

I know that I prob should have got for clipless but I really do not feel up to trying them at the moment (just worried about having to remember to unclip properly which if I understand it right is a bit of a practiced art).

The old pedals on my bike did not have the holes for attaching the half toe clips to so I thought I was as well to go for what I have rather than trying to get new pedals separately. However what I might do for a couple of days (or weeks ) is take the straps off them and just use them as half clips to give me a while to get used to them. 

Then on Sunday (hangover permitting  I will go out and find a quiet section of road somewhere and practice starting and stopping lots of times..


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2008)

marooncat said:


> *The old pedals on my bike did not have the holes for attaching the half toe clip*s to so I thought I was as well to go for what I have rather than trying to get new pedals separately. However what I might do for a couple of days (or weeks ) is take the straps off them and just use them as half clips to give me a while to get used to them



Ah, hence full clips. I didn't spot that before. Yeah, try it without the left strap but still using the technique mentioned (explained much better by FF). Then if you do make a mistake you can get your foot out. You will find that the clip will be quite flexible without the strap though, so I wouldn't persevere too long with doing that, just long enough to get the technique.

I used toe-clips for nigh on 20 years, only recently converting to SPD's.

Anyway with the shoes and clips, we'll be interested to hear if it makes an improvement to your cycling.


----------



## marooncat (8 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> Anyway with the shoes and clips, we'll be interested to hear if it makes an improvement to your cycling.



I am aiming to cycle to work tomorrow so will report back how I get on with them in the morning. It was hard to tell this evening as it was pitch dark and I am still getting used to cycling in the dark as well :?:

Will try what you suggest Foodie and see how I get on...


----------



## John Ponting (9 Oct 2008)

Try not to wear heavy soled trainers if you can - they can be a bit more difficult with clips & straps. Clips were standard for many years. Clipless came in while I was off bikes for a while. Now I've returned and converted with only a single off in 2 years.


----------



## threefingerjoe (9 Oct 2008)

I still ride with the old-fashioned toe clips. Maybe I'll make the change someday. I know that nearly everyone recommends "clipless". These are just what I'm used to.

Anyway, check the pedals to make sure that the clips are installed on the proper side of the pedal. When the pedal is hanging upside down, there is usually a little tab sticking up that you can grab with the sole of your shoe to aid in flipping the pedal upright. Sometimes people will install clips on the wrong side of the pedal, so that tab ends up under your sole when your foot is in the clip. The tab can't do you any good in that position.


----------



## marooncat (9 Oct 2008)

Well I made it into work slightly quicker than normal (28 mins to 30 mins) but that could have been due to the wind and me trying to overtake and prove a point old codger who had cut me up :?:

I took the strap out of the left pedal and have been practicing rolling it over to get my foot in using the technique suggested by foodie and I found it not bad. I was trying to practice putting my foot in when cycling along without looking...I seemed to have a bit of sucess with that.


----------



## ASC1951 (9 Oct 2008)

John Ponting said:


> Try not to wear heavy soled trainers if you can - they can be a bit more difficult with clips & straps.


You really need smooth soled shoes for toe clips, especially with straps.
Like most older cyclists I was brought up on that system but haven't used them for nearly twenty years. Clipless pedals are just so much better. The only time I would consider using clips would be if I had to do a short commute in ordinary shoes and then I would go for mini-clips with no straps.


----------



## Tynan (9 Oct 2008)

it's been said very well but strap very loose if at all and stick to it, it's infuriating but eventually your foot learns the trick

clipless is better other than wearing odd shoes


----------



## HLaB (9 Oct 2008)

I had toe clips (with straps) for a while on one bike then urban toe clips (without straps) on another. I've since changed to clipless on all bikes, in a panick / potential clipless moment  IME they are easier to get out off than the straps.
With whatever I used clips or clipless I've always found it better to keep my dominant foot clipped/ strapped in and push off with that and the other foot usually follows, if not its no biggie and I clip in later when I can look down safely. Over time, the time spent looking down becomes little or non existant.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Oct 2008)

I put toeclips on my Spesh CrossRoads hybrid and found that they made a big difference to my cycling. They also made a bit of a mess of the toes of my shoes  ! My experience is that the toeclip drags on the ground when using the flat bit of the pedal and it's rather irritating !

I tried some Lidl  clipless shoes and pedals (about £16 and £10 IIRC) and the difference is just as dramatic. I reckon they are easier to get into/out of too. It's a confidence thing - and once you've had a "clipless moment", had a laugh, realised that it doesn't hurt more then your pride , it's OK. 

If you can remember to depress a clutch when you stop a car, you can remember to unclip from pedals when you stop a bike.


----------



## Over The Hill (9 Oct 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to voice my support for toe clips. I just have add on type and I think I had to drill the pedal to fit them. 
I dont really fancy clipless as you have to then have the special shoes. Unless you are really pushing to knock a second or two off the ride time why bother? Clips do the job and are a low cost solution.

To use them:
First the foot wear - just not too nobbily or thick soled running shoes.
Leading foot is in while stationary - assume no problem there.

If I am pulling out into a busy road or something then I will just ride on the bottom of the pedal until I am going and can ease off to get the second foot in the clip. so no need to rush to get your foot in as you pull away.

Think of the clip as a cup of water and you take a drink of it. Just use your toe to tip it up. So it is a bit of a backwards pressure on the top edge of the pedal when it is hanging upside down.
as you push the lip backwards the pedal should flip round to the right position and you can then just slide your foot in. 

Fit needs to be snug but not tight. You end up doing it without thinking in a fairly short time. Perhaps having to look down about one time in ten. 

I find I adopt a bit more of a pointed toe position. If you do then you may need to raise the saddle a bit to allow for it as it will shorten the distance a little.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (9 Oct 2008)

*Newbie response*

Hi all,

JUst my second posting but hopefully helpful...

Being a cycling oldie and just started again 3 months ago, I bought myself a "racer" (Giant SCR3) which has "rat-trap" (my lingo) straps.
I had the same problem and overcame it by, A. learning how to flip the pedals again after 20 years off and B. I got a mate at work to make me two lightweight metal plates that are now bolted on the inside of the leading edge of the pedals.
Although adding a very small amount of weight to the bike, it now means that the clips face down and easier to relocate rather than underneath and awkward as hell to get back in especially when fighting rusk-hour traffic in my daily commute.

Saying that though, I am getting a pair of clipless half-clips for my Giant Urban 100 whoch I bought last month (unfortunately need to change the pedals tho).

Anyways, hope my input helped.

TonyEnjoyD


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2008)

Have a friend who has these, he swears by them, he couldn't get on with clipless or clips...


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> I also don't like the idea of buying cycle-specifc shoes. So am tempted by these:
> 
> http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12960



Surely if you have to do an emergency stop you have to bend down and loosen the strap. I don't fancy that.


----------



## marooncat (9 Oct 2008)

Firstly just to say thanks to everyone who has replied and for your suggestions and advice (and reassured me I have not made the wrong choice by using toe clips )

Had a good ride home tonight, decided to put the strap back on the second clip having realised that it made no real difference to getting it on or not. Had one wobble moment when I turned onto the main road a right turn so I just peddled with the left pedal upside down to get me across the road, but then I had problems getting my second foot in and was looking down and realised I was all over the place .


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2008)

rich p said:


> Surely if you have to do an emergency stop you have to bend down and loosen the strap. I don't fancy that.



With clips and straps theres no need to keep tightening and loosening the straps. There is a sweet spot where the strap is tight enough to hold your foot and enable you to pull the pedal up and loose enough to get your feet out. I have been using toe clips since the mid eighties. I had spd's on my best bike for six months last year. didn't like them, got no advantage from using them and went back to toeclips. the toeclips in the picture look very similar to the ones I have on my fixed and they are not the easiest ones to get in and out of. The old ones on my Dawes are easier to slip in and out of. There seem to be a greater variety of designs about now and not all the designs are good.


----------



## DJ (10 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone, heres my input for what it's worth, just want to say that I use toe clips which came without straps, I attached those to a peddle from Evans which only has a flat on one side and a little triangle at the back to help flipping the peddle up. I find the peddle sits at a very comfortable angle for me to slide my foot in. Some times I have to have aquick look, but not often. 
I have'nt tried 'clipless' yet but may convert if My cycling obsession carries on! 
But my main point is that it has much improved my cycling both in technique and in the fact that because I am not so keen to put a foot down I have much more forward vision and planning of whats going on around me!
Or maybe that just comes with experiance any way?
Thanks it's been an interesting thread as I have been wondering what the advantages of 'clipless' are any way?


----------



## Liddington (10 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie who's been lurking for a while but never quite got around to introducing myself properly (sorry!) 

It's great to know there are so many people out there offering really helpful advice to beginners and this thread was just what I needed. I have an old Dawes 10 speed "racer" from 1973 which I acquired on eBay, equipped with the original rat trap pedals and toe clips. After a couple of embarrassing attempts I gave up with the clips and removed them and have been riding flat pedal ever since. I couldn't bring myself to fit spd type pedals because they would hardly be in keeping with the retro look of the rest of the bike, but now, after the advice given on here, I feel I have the knowledge I need to refit the clips and make a proper try at using them. 

Thanks all


----------



## peanut (10 Oct 2008)

toe clips are sprung steel and are often flattened in storage and transit. Make sure that the pointy bit that holds the strap above your foot is high enough to push your foot into without snagging on your shoe.
You might need to bend the toe clips up a bit. Takes quite a bit of force but can be done. otherwise the pointy bit will dig into the laces or velcrose straps of your shoes and snag


----------



## cheadle hulme (10 Oct 2008)

@ Liddington, loads of old racers have been brought up to date with spd's and dual pivot brakes. My 1981 Peugeot being one of them.

Apart from the initial expense of cycling specific shoes, there is absolutely nothing that would make me not recommend spd's. Easy to clip in and easy to get out. Cheap (£16 for Shimano 520) and reliable. Miles easier than toe clips.

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## peanut (10 Oct 2008)

cheadle hulme said:


> @ Liddington, loads of old racers have been brought up to date with spd's and dual pivot brakes. My 1981 Peugeot being one of them.
> 
> Apart from the initial expense of cycling specific shoes, there is absolutely nothing that would make me not recommend spd's. Easy to clip in and easy to get out. Cheap (£16 for Shimano 520) and reliable. Miles easier than toe clips.
> 
> Welcome to the forum by the way!



absolutely couldn't agree more.
I actually use Shimano MO 80B (MTB shoes) with my SPD pedals on my road bike. That way I can get off and walk perfectly normally as far as I need to without looking like a chicken walking on ice


----------

